# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Big Brother Albania 2, fiton Qetsori

## Brari

A ka teme te hapur per Big Brotherin e shqiperise?
Sot pashe ne Topp Chanel fillimin e Big Brotherit..
Kishin bere nje organizim te shkelqyer..
Dhe te perzgedhurit ishin djem e vajza plot vlera..

U lumte Organizatoreve e dit te kendshme bradhërsave tonë..!!

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Brar Trimi.. sikur kishe premtuar qe do te shiqojshim ke Bigu sivjet... apo te trembi Landi? lol

----------


## xhori

te kush kanal shikohet  ky Bigu?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

o brar,

po ku i pe ti vlerat e kqyne djelve dhe varzave te Bigut?

lol

nji pytje?

a morrin gje te noj exitant ata te futurit?

p.s a ka noj forumist, tek ki bigu. meq Brari ka dhon aforfajt?

----------


## Nyx

Filloi rremuja prap kshu he  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Brari

moderatora e administratora.. 

pse kti pislotit ja lejoni kte titullin a profesionin qe ja ka vnue vedit qaty nen  nick..?

xhu..

cthot tirona..

ku i pash vlerat thua ti..

po ajo qika bukuroshe  qe e drejtonte hapjen e bigut.. prezantoj per sejcilin pjesmarres nga nji video-biografi te shkurter.. e ne to kuptova se jan djelm e vasha me nji far bakrundi a si i thone.. kishin shkolla boll.. kishin biznise nji pjes.. kishin paraqitje te mire.. e mbi te gjitha kishin endrra e ambicje e ego me qen me mir sec jane tani..

e kto perbejn vlera..

pra me duken se kan cte bisedojne aty brenda e se jan shum me ne nivel se ata te bigave te meparshem..

thethjani .. mjeshter restaurator- shpijash te vjetra italiane.. por dhe alpino albane... dukagjinojane.. mu duk me interesanti si profil njerzor..

por dhe lazaratasja.. ishte impresionuse.. befasuese .. duke menduar se sa i urryer eshte fshati lazarat puro-demokrat per  trupen topchanelloiste  kameromanoiste gazetaroiste e politik-berese -iste.. te cilen urrejtje e cfaqen dhe dje hapur..  birbot aty rrotull..

po dhe kavajsja adelajde si nje shehrazade.. do jet  interesante.. 
po dhe elbasanllija qe dukej pak qeflije.. vlen per tu pare..
sa bukur ka kendue hajredin pashen baba i asaj kinges..  i lumte.. 

gjakovarja e vogel do ndihet me ne zor.. se duke qen e bukur.. do ngucet nga ndoj horr..

te shohim oficerin qe .. duket marshalla sikur ka gelltitur okllaine..kur thon korcaret..lol..
kurse prishtinaliu me vathe neper vesh mu duk nje pallavesh..

nejse..

eno- xhoxh kllouni  mu duk djal simpatik ne pritjen qe i beri delegatve ne big bradh..

kjo prezantusja very bukuroshe.. lum kush e mbeshtet ne ndonje qoshe.. 



shiqim te mbare..lol..

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Brar fustanllesha si mu gdhine?... Shof qe i paske syte kuq-kuq... t`paska lan Bigu pa gjume.
Titullin se heq kush.. se si ty jom dhe une Demokrat.. leki shoku leki e con ujit perpjet sot.. ti me mire se te gjithe duhet ta dish kte..  :shkelje syri:  je dhe goxha bure pa le. Apo sje "bure si pi bira ti"? :buzeqeshje: ... 

Tung shleze. l :shkelje syri:

----------


## J@mes

Pikesepari me pelqeu shtepia e BB.
Nje shtepi supermoderne dhe me hapesira me te medha se e para.
Nje bravo e madhe i shkon projektuesve te kesaj shtepie. 
Nje bravo gjithashtu edhe per organizatoret e ketij reality show. Nje hapje mjaft e kendshme dhe interesante.

Persa i perket konkurenteve, ajo qe me pelqen kete radhe eshte mosha dhe edukimi.
Nje moshe mesatare me e madhe se e vitit te kaluar dhe pergjithsisht djem dhe vajza me shkolle te larte. Dy pika keto per te cilat duhet pergezuar komisioni qe ka bere seleksionimet.

Konkurentet ishin interesant. Disa prej tyre ishin zgjedhje pikante dhe te veçanta. 
Psh, vajza nga elbasani: Vajze ekstroverse, e shkathet. Kishte kerkuar nga stafi i TCH qe fakti qe ishte e martuar dhe me femi mos te behej i ditur. Kerkonte qe kete gje ta tregonte ne nje moment te dyte brenda ne shtepi. 
Ne fakt femine ja pame, ndersa te shoqin nuk ja pame gjekundi. Pra nje vajze mjaft e re e martuar dhe e ndare prej te shoqit, qe tenton nepermjet ketij show te behet e njohur/famshme.  

Biondja tjeter qe nuk me kujtohet se prej nga vinte.
Nje vajze akoma pa identitet. Nje vajze qe tenton te gjej lirine duke u larguar totalisht prej familjes. Ne videoklipin e saj shfaqi nje falsitet, nje permbledhje e shkurter e nje jete imagjinare. Realiteti i saj ishte shume i vaket dhe aspak terheqes.

Kam pershtypjen se kjo dyshe biondinash mund te krijoj goxha konflikte dhe intriga ne ate shtepi.

Kaq per momentin.

----------


## mia@

> Konkurentet ishin interesant. Disa prej tyre ishin zgjedhje pikante dhe te veçanta. 
> Psh, vajza nga elbasani: Vajze ekstroverse, e shkathet. Kishte kerkuar nga stafi i TCH qe fakti qe ishte e martuar dhe me femi mos te behej i ditur. Kerkonte qe kete gje ta tregonte ne nje moment te dyte brenda ne shtepi. 
> Ne fakt femine ja pame, ndersa te shoqin nuk ja pame gjekundi. Pra nje vajze mjaft e re e martuar dhe e ndare prej te shoqit, qe tenton nepermjet ketij show te behet e njohur/famshme.  
> 
> Kaq per momentin.


Femer e martuar elbansallije ne BB?! :rrotullo syte: 
Me siguri s'do e ket burrin puro elbansalli ajo se ata jane cik si teper fanatiker.Se imagjinoj dot burrin tim qe duket si modern te me linte ne BB. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ore piplla,

po mund ta kete edhe te huaj burrin ajo elbasonllija,

dhe kane ra dakord te te bojne ca pare, 

ose, ose,

mund ti kete ra mrena...

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Pooooo ca shikoni keta mer,tufe derrash ne nje stalle.

----------


## mia@

Per mendimin tim femrat e martuara nuk duhen lejuar atje.Nuk pret ndonje gje te madhe nga ato,pervec seriozitetit dhe te berit moral. :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

dea,

pas ores 3 kamerat fiken, ne ambiente te caktuara.

ose jane me inrared.

----------


## mia@

Po te isha une atje do me duhej te rrija 24 ore para kameres ,se ndryshe divorce. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

eme ti se,

ku i dihet edhe pjese tjeter mund ti vi mire qe o vetem, dhe kushedi se nga do bredh me kale,... :perqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Ishalla se ka ndermend thua se po i vajti mendja ma dredh dhe kur jam ne shtepi e jo me...
Jo me jo se s'ma dredh mua ai.

Per te qene brenda ne teme .Cu be me B.B?

----------


## Force-Intruder

Si cilesi femrat njehere ishin kot... Vetem 2 mu duken te sakta... ishte ajo kosovarja elegante edhe ajo zysha letersise nga kavaja (pak pordhace)

Kurse me horror nga te gjitha mu duk ajo kosovarja me ate modeline e flokeve qe me kujton zorg te "Elementi i Peste"

----------


## La_Lune

Nese do flasim per vlera ajo Aida dhe Zhulieta mbajne vendet e para  :buzeqeshje: 

Aida paska ra nja 50 kile,edhe su habita qe ska dash me dhene informacione per veten,(Ehh ku fle lepri) ndersa kjo Zhulieta ja paska lene thate shefi i fundit qe e kan leju me marr pjese tek Big-u(qeka bo keq per leke andej nga ish-byroja saj).

----------


## h_one_y

> Pooooo ca shikoni keta mer,tufe derrash ne nje stalle.


hhaahahahahaaahaaaahaaahah, e qelluar   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Konkurrentja kosovare në Big Brother Albania 2, duket se është një konkurrente shumë me e zoja se Besa, e cila ishte përcjell me një mori gabimesh gjatë edicionit të parë të Big Brother.

Mos të harrojmë se Besa kishte bërë një mori gafësh gjatë atij edicioni. E kishte quajtur qytetin e Gjakovës, katund, kishte thënë për flamurin e Kosovës se yjet prezantojnë gjashtë yjet e trojeve shqiptare dhe madje edhe kur kishte dalë nga shtëpia kishte thënë se aty gjashtë yjet prezantojnë gjashtë qytetet kryesore shqiptare.

Ndryshe, kemi konkurrenten e re kosovare, Lirita Halili, e cila ka lindur në Prishtinë me 20 shtator 1986. Çdo indikacion flet se konkurrentja kosovare, e cila ka përardhje nga Gjakova, është një konkurrente me të gjitha tiparet, dhe në trend me bashkëkohoren.

Mësimet e para i kreu në Shkollën Fillore Meto Bajraktari për ti vazhduar ato të shkollës së mesme në Sami Frashër (qe te dyja në vendlindjen e saj). Ajo vazhdoj studimet e saja në Fakultetin e AAB-së, degën e komunikimit masiv.

Për dallim nga Mimoza dhe Agoni, Lirita është një vajzë me sy hapur dhe më e shoqëruar dhe ka dellin e humorit gjakovar, edhe pse është lindur dhe rritur në Prishtinë.


Big Brother Albania 2 : Lirita Halili (Profili)

Mosha: 22 vjec
Vendlindja: Prishtinë
Vendbanimi: Prishtinë
Gjendja civile: Beqare
Sytë: Të zinj
Flokët: Të zeza
Arsimi: I lartë, Shkenca Komunikimi
Profesioni: Shitëse në një butique
Hobi: Shkencat e komunikimit dhe psikologjia, muzika dhe festat.*

----------

